# hobbies :3



## acid871 (Dec 3, 2011)

what are your hobbies, what do you do with your spare time?
for me
--arts :3
--tinkering with various electronics & playing video games
--listening to musics :3

Also if you have any arts you have made
SHARE >:C


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2011)

My only real hobby is drawing.
FurAffinity Page


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I'm a furry. 

also drawing and video games


----------



## GldnClaw (Dec 3, 2011)

I like in-depth discussions. Also, videogames.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 3, 2011)

I forum incessantly. Here, as well as a half dozen other forums. Often more than one simultaneously. I`m on heresy Online as I post this. It`s an addiction.  Help me! 


Also, drawing, writing and 40k. And drawing and writing about 40k. And sometimes something to do with furry or ponies...


----------



## Flatline (Dec 3, 2011)

vidya gaems :B

Other than that, I collect Hot Wheels cars and I'm interested in video game level design as well.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Doodling, (few) video games, and being indecisive about what music to listen to.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 3, 2011)

Electronics (and writing about it). Shameless blog self-promotion.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I'm a furry.
> 
> also drawing and video games


this and i guess add role playing to it too.


----------



## shteev (Dec 3, 2011)

Being a furry.
Lurking on the forums.
Video games.
Aannnnnd working on my computer.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't really have any hobbies to speak of. ._. Well, not ones that I'm actually sticking to.


----------



## Bliss (Dec 3, 2011)

No hobbies.

Well... not any I would admit of having. Mostly I drift in the open sea.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 3, 2011)

Anything that has to do with the 19th century, or insanity.  Like, legit extreme  insanity.  Prison asylum type stuff.  I'm so weird.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 3, 2011)

-Furry. (drawing, occasional story writing)
-Geography..
-Languages. 
-Nostalgic shit.
-Electornic music
-Watching fails
-Posting on forums/Hanging out in chatrooms


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 3, 2011)

Drawing
Playing games
I'm also a qualified crafting instructor for a charity I belong to so I knit and sew _a lot_.


----------



## SnowyD (Dec 3, 2011)

Games, smoking, drawing, making music, going to parties, and the best of all... Sleeping! :V


----------



## Piroshki (Dec 3, 2011)

- Playing music
- Video games
- Trying to learn new languages
- Furry
- Forumlurking
- Drawing


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 3, 2011)

I murder animals and eat their flesh.


----------



## Xeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Video games 
Furry
and faf


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm a furry for one.

I also program, game, play guitar, read and study language.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2011)

Being a furry.
Walking dogs.
Creating video projects.
Video Games.
Watching movies.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 3, 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Xeno (Dec 3, 2011)

Reading/listening to creepypastas and minencraft


----------



## Lunar (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> *listening to creepypastas*



What?


----------



## Xeno (Dec 3, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> What?


Guy on youtube by the name of MrCreepyPasta reads them


----------



## Lunar (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Guy on youtube by the name of MrCreepyPasta reads them


Ohhh, sort of the same idea as an audiobook, I guess?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2011)

Well.


I play drumset
I write music
I play piano
I practice marching technique
I practice concert technique

so yeah


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

Listening to music
Playing music
Making music
Making other people listen to music I like
Playing guitar
Posting on internet websites
Reading webcomics
Watching videos
Playing video games
Maybe some other things that I forgot


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2011)

Drawing (or at least trying to), trying my hand at fursuit construction, working on my computer, writing (for what it's worth), nature, astronomy, video games...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Dec 3, 2011)

Just about anything that involves an internal combustion engine, configuration and general dickery of/on Linux, modding Android, reading textbooks, tabletop role-playing-games (D&D and AFMBE), and of course video games.
I do go full furfag on occasion too.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Minecraft



Ssssssssssooo interesssssting. Me too. But I pace myself with playing Minecraft. Minutes on Minecraft transfers to hours in real life.


----------



## Sar (Dec 3, 2011)

Bideo Games.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 3, 2011)

Obviously drawing.
Mainly sci-fic, fantasy and horror/gore-inspired art. Along with digging after precious Death/Thrash Metal gems from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 3, 2011)

-Arts
-Minecraft (omg, it's 5AM?)
-Other Video Games
-Model Airplanes (RC, not those plastic things)
-Lazing away my free time on FA and many other sites


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 3, 2011)

Furry shenanigains, playing retro videogames, being generally homesticky, fishing, sleeping, dying eggs, making yarn tails, nature walks, collecting antique bottles, playing with my kitties, hanging with friends, creating run-on sentences, enjoying b movies, drawing scary shit, overcomplicating theorhetical situations, and the occasional rpg.


----------



## Vega (Dec 3, 2011)

I play video games
I listen to music
Watch TV/Movies
Watch Anime
Read Fiction

Wish I could do creative or productive things like draw(Well), play a guitar(well), and software type of stuff.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 3, 2011)

Reading, Furry, Video games, Foruming. Not much apparently. :v


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 3, 2011)

-I blind actors (I do stage lighting in a theatre)
-I waste my time (I frequent this forum)
-I risk my life (I practice karate)
-I use my time well (I read books)

But that's not all


----------



## Ilse (Dec 3, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> - Listen to music.  (hard-rock and metal)



Yeeesss!

I draw something worthwhile like twice a month and post on forums.

... yep that's about the gist of it. Ugh honestly my super big hobby right now? Trying to survive school. Man, I miss reading a fiction book every other day for fun and drawing stupid shit every afternoon.

For the future I'd like to take up learning some languages, like Swedish or Finnish or Arabic, maybe take up guitar lessons too. :3c Once I acquire freeeedooom


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 3, 2011)

-Working with mechanics. Back home, I have a '72 Ford Ranchero that I'm in the process of restoring.
-Welding, machining and other metalworking.
-Woodworking/carpentry/plumbing/electrical work
-Building fires
-Electronics and computers
-Fishing
-Driving
-Bowling.
-Reading; mainly technical and how-to books.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 3, 2011)

Punjab said:


> Yeeesss!
> 
> I draw something worthwhile like twice a month and post on forums.
> 
> ...


Omg yes this. ;0;

Swedish is the prettiest language I've ever heard, it sounds like flowing water or something, gyaaah.


----------



## Bliss (Dec 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Omg yes this. ;0;
> 
> Swedish is the prettiest language I've ever heard, it sounds like flowing water or something, gyaaah.


NOOOOOO! It sounds gay. And it's just another boring Indo-European language. >:V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 3, 2011)

- Drawing.
- Writing.
- More internet shit than I feel like listing, individually.
- Collecting things from various interests I have (Sailor Moon and NES merch are big ones).
- Hiking / taking walks.
- Swimming.
- Camping.
- Video games.
- Furry.
- Hookah.


----------



## Saiko (Dec 3, 2011)

Hehehe, this'll be fun.

magic tricks (job/hobby. semi-professional magician, so it's kinda both)
marksmanship team
video games
lil' bit of digital art (kinda hard to find time right now 'cause school and my slowness)
interwebz (FA, FAF, minecraft server's site, bungie.net sometimes)
basic programming and scripting (HTML, CSS, Python, smidget of javascript, hopefully Java after next semester)

probably several other things that i can't remember this very second...


----------



## gokorahn (Dec 3, 2011)

This should be a short list

-Shooting team 
-messing around with Photoshop, and not achieving much
-playing video games
-trying to make my pc run right with windows 7 and outdated parts
-drawing/sketching (I suck, but i'm getting better)
-listening to music (almost anything from electronica to classic rock to heavy metal)
-internets (bungie.net, minecraft forums, cybernations, and a tinychat or two)

I think thats it...


----------



## DW_ (Dec 3, 2011)

furry.
Dicking around in FL Studio.
Attempting to not suck with FL Studio.
D&D 3.5e.
Listening to music, mainly metal.  * WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH.* 
"bideo games"


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 3, 2011)

-Drawing
-Minecraft
-Cycling
-Minecraft
-Collecting coins
-Minecraft
-Minecraft
-Modeling (both digital and plastic)
-Tabletop games (D&D, Magic, Warhammer/40k)
-Minecraft
-Video games
-Collecting bottles/cans
Last, but not least....

-Ancient history Did you think I was going to say Minecraft? Idiot.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2011)

These are some terrible hobbies but
-Playing guitar and writing music
-Drawing (rarely)
-Listening to music
-3D modeling
-Thinking.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

- Furryin' it up
- Studying Soviet/Chinese/Albanian history. Medievil history tickles my pickle as well.
- Video games
- Playing the ocarina
- Drinking
- Being pissed off at college classes


----------



## Masami (Dec 4, 2011)

The ones that are pretty much the same as everyone else's:
Listening to music
Watching movies
Reading
Playing video games
Surfing the web
Eating out

Slightly more unique:
WW2 in general, especially tanks!
Shmups <3
Retro and rare game consoles
Pipe smoking
Fluxx card games
Dragons, dragons, dragons


----------



## Slighted (Dec 4, 2011)

Drawing is the alpha
Then there's painting, reading a few books, cooking (I'm quite good at this), and listening to far more music than normal people should.

AND FURRY CUZ ITS ONLY A HOBBY YOU GUYZ! I CAN STOP ANYTIME!


----------



## ZerX (Dec 4, 2011)

- computers and technology stuff, wasting time on the internet
- modding stuff
- my dog
- chatting / skyping with people
- kaiju
- being lazy


----------



## Ilse (Dec 4, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Omg yes this. ;0;
> 
> Swedish is the prettiest language I've ever heard, it sounds like flowing water or something, gyaaah.



Yes! I once watched a 30-min short film in Swedish and was totally mesmerized the whole time haha. Once tried taking quick YouTube lessons about it but yeeaahh nah, think I'm gonna go with an actual class or something :b


----------



## Neuron (Dec 4, 2011)

I like:
-Drawing
-Reading (particularly contemporary literature and science fiction)
-Sculpting (I mostly do cartoony figures, pretty good at it actually)
-Writing poetry (A line from one of my poems titled "Flies": "Bottled green eyes, Collecting sticky sweet intentions, Clogging in the Fuhrer's mind, They follow boxcars (nothing to lose), Swelling gorged and fattened with tears, One hundred thousand (or more) heretic Jews")
-Listening to Music (nearly anything but I tend to have very upbeat and happy tastes like Lady Gaga)
-Researching sciencey stuff in my free time
-Collecting cool infographics (like this one)
-Singing and dancing (although I don't generally do it in front of people)
-I used to attend plays and musicals as a hobby but I haven't been able to afford it which sucks because The Lion King musical is in town
-FaF
-Instant messaging and skyping with people, often talking about science and religion
-Studying various world religions and beliefs (in particular I like Hindu mythology)

I used to play video games a lot more and nowadays it's mostly getting addicted to one specific game for a long period of time and then not playing video games for really long periods of time.


----------



## Swiftz (Dec 4, 2011)

-Furry(Of course)
-Parkour(itz like jogging but with style points :3)
-Writing
-Videogames
-Sleeping
-TV
-wondering how things work


----------



## Vega (Dec 4, 2011)

Boy am I an uninteresting person... :|


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2011)

Vega said:


> Boy am I an uninteresting person... :|


Saaaaame here. My uninteresting-ness can be measures in tons. :I


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Dec 4, 2011)

i have tons of hobbies.

i weight train/run

i play veriest instruments from piano,guitar,violin,mandolin and drums

i produce/record music sometimes

i'm into audio gear and my music

into video games and electronics.

Computer hardware and software.

sometimes anime but i don't watch much anymore nowadays.

i draw sometimes but really bad at it, so i just make random crap in paint all the time for my amusement.

i have tons of other interests/hobbies but this all i can think of as of now.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 4, 2011)

Swiftz said:


> -Parkour(itz like jogging but with style points :3)


If that's what you're doing, it's not parkour. >:T


----------



## JoeX (Dec 8, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Well.
> 
> 
> I play drumset
> ...


So, basically, your hobby is noise. Yeah, I can see that. :V As for my hobbies, I collect diecast cars, build model kits, run model trains, and a whole bunch of other shit.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Dec 8, 2011)

Playing ocarinas, drawing, collecting and playing Yu gi oh tcg.


----------



## Pine (Dec 8, 2011)

-playing guitar, bass, and piano
-working on an album project right now
-playing videogames
-building computers (and fixing friends')
-collecting Coca Cola bottles
-collecting Ghostbusters merch
-furfaggotry


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxPhantom said:


> Playing ocarinas.



Amen, broski. What ocarina(s) do you have?


----------



## Mollfie (Dec 8, 2011)

lol I was trying to think about what my hobbies are the other day and I realised that what was a hobby is now kind of my job. I love writing and I now work as a freelance copywriter and I also review YA/Teen novels, which is unpaid but I get sent free books to read and write about! So in a way the reviewing gig saves me money lol. I also blog which is kind of a hobby I guess?

I play video games a lot, spend copious amounts of time online (thanks to mg job and working from home) and spend a lot of time with my pets. So I guess those are my main hobbies. I do draw but haven't really drawn properly in the last year or so because of my masters course and writing. I'm really into graphic novels, manga and anime but not as much as I used to be partly because the last anime season or two hasn't particularly interested me and I haven't had time, see excuse for not drawing.


----------



## ZeekWeasel (Dec 8, 2011)

Drawing, reading poetry, writing poetry, rapping, listening to music (mostly techno, rock, and rap), yoyoing, running, and playing saxophone, guitar, or harmonica.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2011)

Furryness, certain types of 'world' music, and trying to play musical instruments.


----------



## Winkuru (Dec 10, 2011)

Playing,films,sports,reading and lurking,collecting plushies. I also like to cook.


----------



## Arek (Dec 10, 2011)

I like arts n' media. Namely:

Drawing (mostly furry)
Makin' music (with my strat and way too many effects pedals, or an ocarina, or in OpenMPT, MilkyTracker, FL Studio and/or Ableton. I wanna start playin' piano again.)
Listening to music (a lot of Lapfox (Queenstons <3) lately, but usually a healthy mix of post-rock, grunge, classic rock, classical, metal, and electronic)
Tai Chi (Yangjia Michuan Taijiquan, even though I haven't practiced in forever)
Playin' Video Games (wii, 3ds, PS2, psp, pc, nes, snes, and hopefully this Christmas C64 ^.^)
Makin' cartoons in Flash (also haven't done that in forever... :c)
Messin' with electronics (putting Ubuntu on everything that I can use it on :3, as well as tinkering with rooting stuff on my EVO 4G, also I've been dabbling Windows customization)
Watching cartoons/anime (MLP:FiM, Fillmore!, Sonic SatAM, Spice & Wolf, Rurouni Kenshin, Claymore, etc)
Occasional film making and/or storyboarding (... um, I really don't have much to say about that)
Development Analysis (Finding out where Final Fantasy/ Square Enix "went wrong", stalking Mojang, geeking out over MLP development)
Writing (not very often, I have ideas but they come and go... I wanna get better at sketching so I can plan most of my written story ideas out as storyboards ^^
...And that's all I got to say about that.


----------



## The Kitty (Dec 10, 2011)

Doing random drawings and photography while hoping to be noticed by someone, also gaming to help pass the slower time away... Mostly by losing badly on StarCraft II offline skrimishes but gaming's still gaming. =P


----------



## DKitty (Dec 10, 2011)

Umm...don't really have any exciting hobbies, but these are the only ones I do now:

1.) Read (if I am bored as fuck; I will go through 2 or 3 a day if it's severe)

2.) Watch TV (Local news channel when I get up in the morning & after I eat breakfast it's either Nickelodeon, Cartoon Network, or Boomerang if there's any good shows I like during the morning hours. Then it's The Price is Right at 11am & the TV stays off until Let's Make a Deal at 3pm, & it goes off again for the rest of the day/night; if it's either Monday or Friday night I watch WWE wrestling.)

3.) Go online via my smartphone (Pretty much all the time):
-Watch/comment on FA artwork
-Post on the FAF
-Talk/text with my FA peeps
-Check email or look up something random

Yeah, I'm boring, huh?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably as said before, I make video remixes. That's about it.
I ocassionally do other things, but not enough to consider them hobbies.

I also usually prefer to take the unrealistic, optimistic approach and say that what I do is very interesting. It's not that unrealistic since it does interest me.


----------



## Tyger the tigerwolf (Dec 11, 2011)

i do art, video games, and good movies. and bad mouth Micheal Bay.


----------



## Kapherdel (Dec 11, 2011)

Forums, sketching, video games, and the furry thing.  I don't have many.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 12, 2011)

Every now and then I cook fetuses for the local chinese restaurant.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 13, 2011)

1: Building/rebuilding/repairing bicycles
2: Tinkering with computers and laptops (Dunno why, I just like putting them together)
3: Lego! At last count I had 200 models on display. I collect sets mostly,. 85% of whats on display are old and new lego sets, 10% are what I've sat and built myself and the last 5% are not lego, one is a brand I never heard of and the other is a mega bloks set.


----------



## thedogon11 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have permanent hobbies like: Games (console and PC), anything dealing with speed (as in go-karting, etc), and the reason I believe the majority of us are here.

I also have temporary hobbies that on occaision arrive and dissapear like: Model rocketry (no more), or cricket (fading fast).


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Dec 27, 2011)

I love flying RC helicopters. I discovered this crazy bastard by the name of Alan Szabo and was hooked when I realized gravity has nothing on collective pitch. People think the shit's CG!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

Games, 'tis all. Sometimes draw, but that's pretty seldom outside school


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 9, 2012)

Music, most notably collecting vinyl records. It's so much more rewarding than just buying cheap-ass CDs or downloading MP3s.

Collecting old cartoons is also fun!


----------



## Teal (Jan 9, 2012)

Gaming and cosplaying.


----------



## Bread (Jan 11, 2012)

Other than being a cold blooded certified gangster straight from the hood, selling dimebags on the corner of the projects just to keep food on the table for my 7 children and babies mama I enjoy
-Drawing
-lots of video games
-music
typical teenager stuff really


----------



## veeno (Jan 11, 2012)

(Sniff sniff) what?sorry i did not here you i was snorting nose candy.


----------



## brandot (Jan 11, 2012)

Playing classical and jazz piano for 11 years now. Same for upright bass. Also play classical guitar. 

Minecraft. 

Working on vintage volkswagens from the 60s and older. 

Cars in general


----------



## Dolphus (Jan 11, 2012)

Playin VideoGames and musics and ermmmmm lookin at art


----------



## Shad (Jan 11, 2012)

Playing video games and watching porn.


I need some new hobbies.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 11, 2012)

Shad said:


> Playing video games and watching porn.
> 
> 
> I need some new hobbies.



Nooooo, those are totally legitimate hobbies. :V


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 11, 2012)

Shad said:


> Playing video games and watching porn.
> I need some new hobbies.



[yt]IRsPheErBj8[/yt]

^ Joking of course  

When you think about it though that video describes a huge majority of furries.

My hobbies, include art, snowboarding, squash, long distance running, and especially pinball and retro video games. I just love figuring out how they work, and fixing them, in addition to playing them of course.

^ The video applies to me as well apparently. Hehe


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 12, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> ^ The video applies to me as well apparently. Hehe


There is no interesting person in the world for whom that video does not apply.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 12, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> There is no interesting person in the world for whom that video does not apply.


Maybe it's nerdy interests! D:  My brother and I get called nerds when we talk about computer stuff, my sister and I get called nerds when we talk about music things, this guy Sal who sells camera equipment, and I get called nerds when we talk about camera things. It sucks having interests that are nerdy. Sure, I wouldn't be a nerd if I was into football or other sports. :I


----------



## Zach_Barren (Jan 13, 2012)

Video games, browsing internet forums and picture sites (FA, e621, a couple of different "booru"s), drawing, reading books and comics...
That pretty much sums up my life outside of work. Hell, it sums up much of my time AT work.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jan 13, 2012)

Draw draw draw video games draw draw draw


----------



## Rosca (Jan 13, 2012)

Dancing. There isn't no better feeling when you can just get down to music in good rhythm.


----------



## deadjackal (Jan 13, 2012)

Bass/Guitar, Piano, Drawing, Painting for me.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 13, 2012)

Art stuff, slackline, longboard, ice skating, snowboard.

I think thats it.


----------



## shteev (Jan 13, 2012)

Bideo games, teh Intarnetz, shouting at people on Teamspeak, and building gaming PC's.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 13, 2012)

Vega said:


> Boy am I an uninteresting person... :|





Crocodile said:


> Saaaaame here. My uninteresting-ness can be measures in tons. :I



Having hobbies doesn't make someone interesting.  My hobbies are probably the subject all of my IRL friends and relatives most wish I would NOT talk about, just because they don't share those hobbies.

Which sort of segues to the main point I am wondering here, how does listing our hobbies here accomplish anything if people who share the hobby don't then discus it?

But anywho, my hobbies:

- writing (fantasy, science fiction, romance, erotica, used to write fanfic but no longer) and reading (mainly romance novels, gay romance, and fanfic, used to read a lot of science fiction and fantasy)

- art (drawing, photoshoppery, Inkscape vector art, acrylic painting, watercolor painting, origami, plushie making, sculpting, used to do fashion design)  Really, I should get into 3D modeling because it would be so useful but it just doesn't grab my interest and seems too confusing to even figure out what program to use.

- teaching and writing educational nonfiction (currently teaching a class in advanced character design (art), previously have taught several seminars in writing fiction and video game design)

- videogames (designing them, I play a new MMO every few months though I haven't been able to find one I like recently, time management/strategy/tycoon games, used to play a lot of jRPGs and adventure games)

- gardening (currently trying to talk myself out of ordering $50 of flower seeds, planning to buy and plant a pear tree in spring, will have to rip out my hardy kiwi vines if they still don't make any fruit this year...)

- cooking sorta (I like to cook one new thing about every two weeks, but I don't do anything too elaborate.)

- music sorta (I've been gradually learning about 70s rock and glam from before I was born, also have a keyboard and a primer level piano book that I poke at once in a while.  Used to write lyrics, but never found a composer or band interested in them, and I don't have the mental capacity to be a composer, even if I did manage to learn to read music.)


----------



## triage (Jan 13, 2012)

i enjoy:
-music, listening to and composing (compositions in the loosest sense of the world)
-literature, reading and writing
-martial arts
-athletics, primarily hockey and soccer
-counter-culture activities
-anything DIY
-learning more about my ethnic history.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 13, 2012)

Besides the furfaggotry I enjoy video games, politics, history, travel collecting communist stuff, and cooking.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2012)

vidya games, working out a little and model kits like these: http://www.abload.de/img/img_0077ih6ul.jpg


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> vidya games, working out a little and model kits like these: http://www.abload.de/img/img_0077ih6ul.jpg


Hory shat, even though I'm not into humanized mechas, those are epic


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hory shat, even though I'm not into humanized mechas, those are epic



arent they purdy? :3 it also glows: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7155521
i cheated a little with UV light though. glow in the dark pigments love that shite!


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Hory shat, even though I'm not into humanized mechas, those are epic


Hory shat?

Why do you mean holy shit?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> arent they purdy? :3 it also glows: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7155521
> i cheated a little with UV light though. glow in the dark pigments love that shite!


This thing is awesome!


veeno said:


> Hory shat?
> 
> Why do you mean holy shit?


http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfvjkxqS2N1qfq2hfo1_400.jpg


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Jan 14, 2012)

Aside from Furrystuffs I like these things: Taxidermy, art, reading, and annoying my fiance'.

That's about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 14, 2012)

-Playing/reading Katawa Shoujo until I unlock THAT ONE PIECE OF DIALOGUE FFFUUHH (seriously I am at 99% completion right now and the thing i'm missing is from the _first fucking act _i can't even go on the right path I just have to guess aauugh why i just need that ONE line, ONnnnneeEEE)
-Watching LPs 
-Lurking other forums
-anime
-pron
-anime pron
- .//hack Infection
-Yelling at inanimate things
-reading


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This thing is awesome![/url]



usually it glows under UV light only because the plastic is designed that way but part of the paintjob that i did was to coat those clear green pieces from the inside. now it glows at night and even brighter under the UV bulb^^
and at 130â‚¬ (including shipping from japan and customs fees) it better be awesome! XD i got it for myself for christmas


----------

